# Some Barbus shots...



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

So, I had planing to begin some new threads since the loooong time...but there is not enough free time always...








Anyway, here is one new...and let me begin with some of my favorite Barbus:

*Barbus Denisonii (Red Line Torpedo barb)*









Its always nice to see them schooling and playing...



























Here is one Handsome Guy how looking more closer...


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful fish and photos.


Matt


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

They're stunning, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you, Pals!
I got these Fellows in some of my Discus/Tetras/Rainbows tanks (200-500liters)
There are young&#8230;around 10cm. long now, but their colors are really stunners!
And They change that color nuance permanently&#8230;sometimes look more "golden"&#8230;
sometimes more "greenish"&#8230;and always faster than torpedo&#8230;
I'm planning to get a high quality video camera from a friend soon and make a video clip about&#8230;
Here are two more shots:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice shots! If you could get a less busy background they would be even better!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Their colors are beautiful. How big do they get, and how do they do in the planted setting?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

They get 6-8" I believe. That green on the flanks gets even brighter as they grow too. Great pics!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful fish and beautiful pics. Could you give us some stats on your pics. I'm struggling with aquarium photography.

tex guy


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

A couple action shots of my Albino Tiger Barb:


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow... Albino tiger barbs are cool! Great job on pics!!!


----------



## vsci555 (Jun 19, 2013)

So superb pic that is really attractive and color is dim red is my favorite color in the fish but i have no idea that what is the name of the fish..Any one tell me?


----------

